# Megaminx Puzzle Definition V1 for Trangium's Batch Solver



## OreKehStrah (Feb 17, 2022)

Hey everyone,

Last night I finished up writing the first version of my megaminx puzzle definition for Trangium's Batch Solver, which can be found here: 


Batch Solver [Beta β]



For those unaware, the batch solver a website that can be used to generate new algorithms for the 3x3 and has a lot of functionality, such as
being able to take a set of triggers, determine all the unique cases that can be formed from combinations of them, and then generate the entire
batch of algs, thus the batch in batch solver.

I wrote a new definition for it to be able to gen new megaminx algs, like new PLLs, OLLs, ZBLLs, etc and would like to release it to the public now
for more people to use and test.

Simply delete the default 3x3 definition and then copy-paste the following into the puzzle definition space on the site:

U: (UF UL UBl UBr UR) (UFR UFL ULB UDB URB)
R: (UR RB RDr RDl RF) (UFR-1 URB+1 RDB-1 RDD RDF+1)
L: (UL LF LDr LDl LB) (ULB-1 UFL+1 LDF-1 LDD LDB+1)
F: (UF+1 RF+1 FDr+1 FDl LF+1) (UFL-1 UFR+1 RDF-1 FDD LDF+1)
Dfr: (RDl+1 DFrr+1 DFrb+1 DFrl FDr+1) (RDF-1 RDD+1 DFRr-1 DFRl FDD+1)
Br: ( UBr+1 DB+1 BRd+1 BRf RB+1) (URB-1 UDB+1 BRB-1 BRD RDB+1)
Bl: ( UBl+1 DB+1 BLd+1 BLf LB+1) (ULB-1 UDB+1 BLB-1 BLD LDB+1) 

If you run into any issues with the definition not working properly, let me know.

I will probably make a video going over how to use the batch solver at some point in the near future. For now, you can consult this document:








Trangium's Batch Solver Guide


Guide for using Trangium’s batch solver. First a detailed explanation is provided by Trangium. Then starting on page 2 of this document a simplified explanation is provided by GodCubing. Trangium’s Explanation Input field descriptions: Puzzle: This is where the base puzzle is defined. On e...




docs.google.com






I'm hoping that this will provide a relatively simple, easy-to-use alternate way to generate new algs for megaminx. Then more people can generate new
alternate PLL/OLL algs. This also opens the doors to more algsets, like COLL and WV (which I've already genned with the batch solver), and also for 
people to try to make new LSLL methods for mega.


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 17, 2022)

Thank you for sharing your definitions; those take quite a bit of time to think of.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 17, 2022)

Very cool! Can't wait to see the algs you come up with!


----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 7, 2022)

Update: 
The megaminx definition is now included in Trangium's batch solver natively and can be selected via a drop down option!


----------

